

When to let go? - maserati

Hi everyone I'm just kind of curious 'bout when is the right time to let go a project. I'm running this site for more than 16 months already and didn't really attract a lot of users. When do you think is the right time to close down shop? Do I need to shut down the site or I am just overreacting here?
======
messel
As soon as you have evidence that its not the right direction. Confirm your
instincts with friends/advisors. Maybe there's obvious pieces your missing in
the never ending value puzzle.

Contact me at messel at gmail dot com if you would like specific feedback. I
can make time later this week.

------
madhouse
As long as it benefits you in one way or the other, I'd keep it going.

Once it becomes a burden, without any benefit (be that statisfaction from
having a user base, or monetary gains or whatever else), then it's time to let
go.

